# Working on this bar top



## Texasstate (Jan 24, 2019)

Mesquite burl at top 
Sanded to 220

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 24, 2019)

Looks great. I love live edge tops.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 24, 2019)

WOW!! I'm jealous


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 24, 2019)

THAT is going to be gorgeous!

Epoxy coat?

(....put the belt sander on it a little longer, but maybe just reflections/angle)


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 24, 2019)

SSorry posted pics of slab before sanding


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 24, 2019)

I think it's nasty. You need to send it to me. I wouldn't want you to corrupt your shop with something like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 24, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> SSorry posted pics of slab before sanding



Lol...that makes a difference.

Dang that's gonna be cool!


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 25, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Mesquite burl at top
> Sanded to 220
> 
> View attachment 159527
> ...



Hello Justin,

Beautiful, but curious what are the dimensions?

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 25, 2019)

22+in wide
60 in long
Just under 2 in thick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice! What's your next step?


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 25, 2019)

2-3 coats of tung oil 
Followed by few coats of satin wipe on poly


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2019)

Justin that is a beautiful slab . Just a design thought- would you ever fill the crevices with epoxy resin (blueish) so that it infers a running river? Right at that one edge where the wood surface are like “island forms” seems like a natural way to show “inferred” water running through from one end to another.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ThomasT (Jan 25, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> 22+in wide
> 60 in long
> Just under 2 in thick



Hello Justin,

Thanks for the info, sure looks to be thicker. It should make a beautiful piece.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 25, 2019)

Customer doesn’t like the look of river tables I guess ????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 25, 2019)

Leave that the way it is, Stunning piece and deserves to be left in natural state and colors. Please post finish pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## Texasstate (Jan 26, 2019)

First coat of tung oil

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2019)

Stunning


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Stunning


OOOH I like that adjective better.... STUNNING!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 26, 2019)

winner winner chicken dinner !!!


----------



## Leroy Blue (Jan 26, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> Mesquite burl at top
> Sanded to 220
> 
> View attachment 159527
> ...



WOW !!! What a beautiful slab! Soon to be a treasure!


----------



## Texasstate (Feb 1, 2019)

First coat of poly

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 1, 2019)

That is one purty piece of wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow,simply wow. Hope it going to be your bad top. To nice to let someone else get it. That was one amazing tree.


----------



## ThomasT (Feb 3, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> First coat of poly
> 
> View attachment 160053



Hello Justin,

In the photo, the wood almost looks to be liquid and it is beautiful.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------

